# Hello



## Dennis Alwon

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 3xdad

How's it going?

Black Dog is having a smoke in the alley and told me to watch the door.

Welcome to ET.


----------



## 3D Electric

Welcome to the side show! 


P.S I beat Harry!


----------



## Essex_

Cheers guys.


----------



## Meadow

HI!  

Weclome to one of the best internet forums ever created! The community here is just as good. Awesome place.


----------



## Black Dog

Essex_ said:


> Hello to you all


Hello and welcome :thumbup:


----------



## 3D Electric

Black Dog said:


> Hello and welcome :thumbup:


Are you sick? Usually I can't beat you.


----------



## mrmarksparks

Hello Essex fancy seein you here.


----------



## eodneil

Hi Essex!


----------



## Tony S

Oh, god! NO!

Is there no escape?


----------



## Tony S

Essex and Essex_ as members, now there’s a strange coincidence?


----------



## Essex

Hello ladies. And thanks.


----------



## Essex

Tony S said:


> Essex and Essex_ as members, now there’s a strange coincidence?


Hmmm. Not quite sure how that has happened.


----------



## dmxtothemax

Not another whinging pome !
:jester::jester::jester:

Just kidding
you dont have to be mad to come here 
but it sure helps !
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony S

dmxtothemax said:


> Not another whinging pome !
> :jester::jester::jester:
> 
> Just kidding
> you dont have to be mad to come here
> but it sure helps !
> :thumbsup:


You won’t hear much from Essex, the whinging pomm’s on here know him too well.

I didn’t think convicts were eligible for membership here.


----------



## chicken steve

Apparently even the prejudiced pomms can opine.....~C:no:S~


----------



## Tony S

Just as you thought you and your friend M Brooke (meadow on here) could opine on maters of no concern to you.

The difference being, I clipped your wings before I wrecked the site and left.


----------



## chicken steve

Welcome to the land of free speech where i'm sure you'll prove *your* sig line worthy of* your *posts then Tony:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## Meadow

Tony S said:


> Just as you thought you and your friend M Brooke (meadow on here) could opine on maters of no concern to you.
> 
> The difference being, I clipped your wings before I wrecked the site and left.



Can we just put this behind us? First I am willing to forgive second I have yet to understand where this long standing grudge comes from. Ok, so we are ignorant about world affairs, then please explain them to us rather then ridding us. You know I am all ears. Educate us! Make us smart! Tell us the truth!

As for clipping our wings you have failed miserably as we are still strong on several electrician talk forums including that UK engineering forum you used to visit frequently. (Under a different name and Im not telling







). Further consider that half the treatments the doctors are giving you at the moment originated out of the US so at least give us a small ounce of respect.


----------



## Meadow

Tony S said:


> You won’t hear much from Essex, the whinging pomm’s on here know him too well.
> 
> I didn’t think convicts were eligible for membership here.



Its funny how you freely exercise and enjoy free speech (something I will give my life for even if I disagree with the next person) yet when we do it you wage jihad against us like a rabid Arab.


----------



## Essex

dmxtothemax said:


> Not another whinging pome !
> :jester::jester::jester:
> 
> Just kidding
> you dont have to be mad to come here
> but it sure helps !
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Essex

*E*



Tony S said:


> Just as you thought you and your friend M Brooke (meadow on here) could opine on maters of no concern to you.
> 
> The difference being, I clipped your wings before I wrecked the site and left.


Difference is the members that you mention are far more missed than you. 

You only wish you could have wrecked that site. Truth is you have been banned and the site is going from strength to strength. 

Bitterness in an old man is a shame.


----------



## Essex

and it is POME not pomm.


----------



## Tony S

Essex said:


> Difference is the members that you mention are far more missed than you.
> 
> You only wish you could have wrecked that site. Truth is you have been banned and the site is going from strength to strength.
> 
> Bitterness in an old man is a shame.


An average of one electrical topic started every 2.5 days = *epic fail*.


----------



## Meadow

Tony S said:


> An average of one electrical topic started every 2.5 days = *epic fail*.




I can invite people over :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony S

AcidTrip said:


> I can invite people over :thumbsup:


Please do :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony S

Maybe I should invite some of Essex's fan club?


----------



## Meadow

Go for it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard !


----------

